# Awesome ejuice recipe site



## GerharddP

Hey guys and girls, i don't know if this has been posted before but....go check out www.99juices.com they have awesome clone recipes with a realtime nic to flavor calculator for each recipe. 

Just my two cents but im definitely trying them. It even gives you recommended steeping times for each juice....super cool

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

GerharddP said:


> Hey guys and girls, i don't know if this has been posted before but....go check out www.99juices.com they have awesome clone recipes with a realtime nic to flavor calculator for each recipe.
> 
> Just my two cents but im definitely trying them. It even gives you recommended steeping times for each juice....super cool



Thanks for the headsup and the post @GerharddP 
Nice site
I like the way its done.
Will certainly be checking it out from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup and the post @GerharddP
> Nice site
> I like the way its done.
> Will certainly be checking it out from time to time.


Thanks, cant wait to give skyblue a call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo

Lol I just found this site and was about to link to it. Man some of you guys are fast on the keyboard. Teach me for staying off the forum too long. I have to agree with @Silver just love how it's laid out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo

Nice find thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Hope this link of some use to you guys. Been looking to start the diy thing and this site very informative.

http://www.thealchemistscupboard.co.uk/page/diy guide

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

